# Полтора месяца после операции на позвоночнике в Испании. Межпозвоночная грыжа



## Испанец (19 Ноя 2011)

Доброе утро всем. Меня зовут Анатолий, живу в Испании без малого 12 лет.Так получилось, что мне здесь делали операцию по удалению  межпозвоночной грыжи. У меня была проблема с 4 дисками, операция была сложной, я думал что после операции моя жизнь закончится. Я всегда любил спорт и чувствовать себя инвалидом в 40 лет.......я даже не мог себе такое представить.Большое спасибо моему доктору который вернул меня к нормальной, полноценной жизни.Прошло полтора месяца с тех пор как мне сделали операцию, а я себя ловлю на мысли, что меня не чего не болит, больше 4 лет постоянной боли позади.....Всем форумчанам желаю скорейшего выздоровления, живите без боли и будьте счастливы.Если у вас будут вопросы задавайте, отвечу всем.


----------



## Испанец (22 Ноя 2011)

Так случилось что операцию по удалению межпозвоночной грыжи  пришлось делать в Испании.Результатом доволен очень.Кому нужна информация пишите.


----------



## vzdribadyk (22 Ноя 2011)

Как операция называлась


----------



## Katia_O (22 Ноя 2011)

Вам ставили какую-нибудь стабилизирующую систему? Какие ограничения теперь в жизни?  Спасибо!


----------



## Испанец (22 Ноя 2011)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> Как операция называлась[/quote


Проблема была с 4 дисками в области седалищного нерва. Отдавало в левую ногу боли были жуткие не помогало ни одно обезболивающие.В первые дни, когда положили в госпиталь, ставили капельницу с морфием. Вот что написано в бумагах: Recalibraje y fusion L 4 S 1 sistema DENALI K2M.


----------



## Испанец (22 Ноя 2011)

Katia_O написал(а):


> Вам ставили какую-нибудь стабилизирующую систему? Какие ограничения теперь в жизни? Спасибо!


Здравствуйте, Катя!
Еще до операции в палату приходил врач, для того чтобы   подобрать размер корсета. После операции на следующий день, одев мне жесткий корсет, меня подняли с кровати, хотя операция была очень сложной. Сейчас я одеваю корсет,  но уже мягкий, только тогда, когда еду на автомобиле. Врач сказал, что после 3 месяцев ограничений быть не должно.


----------



## tugunoff (13 Авг 2012)

Анатолий, добрый день. Очень нужен совет. Сколько стоила операция? Как я понял врач сделал ее хорошо. Делают ли нелегалам? Спасибо.


----------



## abrantes (2 Окт 2012)

tugunoff написал(а):


> Анатолий, добрый день. Очень нужен совет. Сколько стоила операция? Как я понял врач сделал ее хорошо. Делают ли нелегалам? Спасибо.


 
Если у Вас есть мед.карточка, то делают бесплатно, если же нет ... увы! А такая операция стоит здесь парочку-вторую тысяч евро... Но с этого года нелегалам новым правительством отменено беспл.мед.обслуживание. Т.е. если карточка еще действительна, поспешите, если же нет - тогда .... У меня была ситуация - по врачам начала ходить  с октября прошлого года, но здесь так все медленно делается - пока назначили к одному врачу - прошло время, потом к хирургу - тоже месяц, потом рентгены... и так далее... в итоге в госпиталь пригласили для операции только к концу лета, а карточка уже была на исходе... вроде обьяснили в соц.службе, что если все находится в процессе, то госпиталь не откажет в приеме... т.е. операцию сделали еще бесплатно, но и на этом - конец! Больше их поликлиники не принимают, несмотря на тяжелое состояние, врач-терапевт даже давление не померяла, когда я, качаясь, к ней в кабинет зашла... Хорошо, у меня на квартире живет испанец, то он сейчас бегает по центрам врачей- волюнтариев и в Красный Крест, чтоб хоть какой-нибудь врач мне что-нибудь путное сказал и посоветовал...Короче- вот такая ситуация хреновая у нелегалов с этого года наступила...


----------



## abrantes (2 Окт 2012)

Испанец написал(а):


> Проблема была с 4 дисками в области седалищного нерва. Отдавало в левую ногу боли были жуткие не помогало ни одно обезболивающие.В первые дни, когда положили в госпиталь, ставили капельницу с морфием. Вот что написано в бумагах: Recalibraje y fusion L 4 S 1 sistema DENALI K2M.


 

Скажите, а где Вам делали Вашу операцию{ Мне сделали в Мадриде, прошло две недели, но чувствую себя ужасно. Врач сказал сегодня на консультации, что уже можно идти на работу, но это какой-то бред, потому как не могу даже полчаса стоять на ногах и ходить, пока сьездила на консультацию и обратно, прошло что-то около полутора часов, но такая боль сковала всю спину, что теперь вот целый вечер лежу... Короче, не знаю, что будет дальше - один диск удалили, на предыдущий оперированный поставили титан.фиксаторы (а может и на удаленный тоже - врач ничего толком не обьяснил). Следующая консультация - через шесть недель. Как будет, что будет - ничего непонятно, выписывают обезболивание, и никаких советов и обьяснений... Вот и не знаю, чего мне ожидать.... Две недели прошло - боли кошмарные, и отечность по всему операц.шраму...
Может, поделитесь информацией, как Вы всю эту лабуду пережили? Спасибо заранее!


----------



## gudkov (4 Окт 2012)

Вот она "медицина" загнивающего капитализма. А еще нашу бывшую советскую умудряются ругать...


----------



## katerina1 (4 Окт 2012)

да...очень похоже на израиль!тут тоже месяцами ждеш очереди к ортопеду и еще месяца 2-3 к нейрохирургу..а потом месяца 2 на мрт!так что все знакомо до болиа с нелегалами у нас тоже строго..вообще оперировать не станут.и в страну исхода моментально депортируют .могут перед депортацией в тюрьме подержать месяц пока самолет набереться таких же.максимум врача терапевта приглосят....печально....


----------



## katerina1 (4 Окт 2012)

в израиле тр.фиксация и госпитолизация стоит около 60-80 тыс долларов.в хорошей больнице.


----------



## Jaroslav (27 Апр 2015)

Испанец написал(а):


> Доброе утро всем. Меня зовут Анатолий, живу в Испании без малого 12 лет.Так получилось, что мне здесь делали операцию по удалению  межпозвоночной грыжи. У меня была проблема с 4 дисками, операция была сложной, я думал что после операции моя жизнь закончится. Я всегда любил спорт и чувствовать себя инвалидом в 40 лет.......я даже не мог себе такое представить.Большое спасибо моему доктору который вернул меня к нормальной, полноценной жизни.Прошло полтора месяца с тех пор как мне сделали операцию, а я себя ловлю на мысли, что меня не чего не болит, больше 4 лет постоянной боли позади.....Всем форумчанам желаю скорейшего выздоровления, живите без боли и будьте счастливы.Если у вас будут вопросы задавайте, отвечу всем.



Здравствуйте!
У меня была точно такая проблема! Я вас очень понимаю. Операцию делал тоже в Испании  в Барселоне у доктора Клавель (Barcelona SpineCenter) Операцию делали через передний доступ, что позволило восстановиться после операции очень быстро. Я очень благодарен своему доктору!


----------

